# About Realvnc



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Hya all, I was wondering if someone here would be so kind and lendme a hand on a small project.

I was looking for a way to stablish a connection between computers, I live in Canada running an Xp Pro machine, and I want to get connection to a machine running Win 98Se in Southamerica, now I was checking Realvnc, I liked the fact that is crossplatform, however my knowledge of p2p networking is as limited as Limewire, and the "small" guide on Realvnc's page didn't help me either.

So I come here, hopefully any of you guys could help me to get this working.

Thks all.

H


----------



## root (Feb 3, 2006)

Fenrry said:


> Hya all, I was wondering if someone here would be so kind and lendme a hand on a small project.
> 
> I was looking for a way to stablish a connection between computers, I live in Canada running an Xp Pro machine, and I want to get connection to a machine running Win 98Se in Southamerica, now I was checking Realvnc, I liked the fact that is crossplatform, however my knowledge of p2p networking is as limited as Limewire, and the "small" guide on Realvnc's page didn't help me either.
> 
> ...


What're your requirements for the connection? Why not use Telnet or [Open]SSH?


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Root thx so much for your help, I will look over your suggestion and will work on it, I'll keep in touch.

Thx.

Fen


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you looked at UltraVNC? I use it for customer support, and it works well on all Windows versions. It's also compatible with other VNC versions like RealVNC and TightVNC. TightVNC has recently started up development again, and it's a cross platform product that works with both Unix, Linux, and Windows, so it might be another option..


----------

